
Skier Marcel Hirscher nearly killed by falling camera drone - Bouncingsoul1
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/12065496/Skier-Marcel-Hirscher-nearly-killed-by-falling-camera-drone.html
======
vmarsy
direct link to video called "Drone almost hits Marcel Hirscher":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9T6-KPFRq8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9T6-KPFRq8)

What happened is really bad, but it's a stretch from the telegraph that say he
nearly got killed. Even if the drone felt on him, he is thankfully wearing a
helmet.

